# What does RT mean?



## Orangejuice293 (May 5, 2022)

I work in softlines sadly but it's ok cause my section is infants but they have me scedule for RT in the morning and idk what that means


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (May 5, 2022)

Ready to wear


----------



## SigningLady (May 5, 2022)

Likely Reticketing. There is a big mark up/reticket audit project happening next week.


----------

